# individual deerfield club house beverage



## Dragon0421 (Dec 10, 2010)

Picked this one up was looking for any info or if it might be a good bottle liked all of the embossing on it . Individual deerfield club house beverages deerfield mineral springs co deerfield o. brim capacity 6 1/2 oz


----------



## Dragon0421 (Dec 10, 2010)

pic


----------



## Dragon0421 (Dec 10, 2010)

close up


----------



## madman (Dec 10, 2010)

hey cory nice bottle ive got a straight sided deerfield bottle  from 1926 never seen a ten pin but who knows  i do know it was a gingerale from the cleveland sandusky area  put it up on ebay  heres a pix of mine


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 10, 2010)

very nice bottle. looks great with all the embossing.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 10, 2010)

Gotta love those ten pins. Awesome bottle.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Dec 11, 2010)

nice bottle mike thanks for the info. I though it was a pretty cool little bottle with individual embossed on it.Thanks all of you for your replys.


----------



## carling (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's Madman's bottle, with the paper label.

 He was right on regarding Cleveland Sandusky.  The Cleveland and Sandusky Brewing Company in 1919 ended beer sales because of Prohibition, and reorganized as the Cleveland-Sandusky Company and put out sodas until Prohibition ended.  After Prohibition it was back to beer, and in 1936 reorganized as the Cleveland-Sandusky Brewing Corporation.

 Dragon's little ten pin bottle also comes in a larger size.

 Rick


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 16, 2010)

Dragon0421 ~

 I had this photo of an old Deerfield ad in my files but honestly can't recall where I got it. I dated it 1904 but I'm not sure if that is correct either. Nor am I sure if it is related to Deerfield "Club." Anyway, I thought it might interest you.

 SPBOB


----------

